# blind bail shooting and tension settings



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just my two cents, if you are pulling through the hinge properly every shot should be a surprise release.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome to AT by the way I see its your first post!! Cool!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Typically when a pro has trouble with hanging up under pressure, they go to a colder release. This allows them to get into the shot more without fear of it going off too quickly. 

Hot releases of all kinds are well known for causing doubt in the archer's mind. It sucks confidence and trust in their shot. They have to focus on the release instead of the target.

I'm not talking about setting cold enough to work as a "Can't-Fire" release. Just a tiny bit colder to allow muscles to relax a bit more. A surprise or unanticipated release is desirable. However, and unprepared release is not.

There is an old thread in the General section that explains this better than I can. I'll try to find it tonight.

Allen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is one of the better quotes from that thread:



EGriggs said:


> Hey Dan. I saw this post and thought I'd jump in (at the risk of being told I've been doing it wrong all these years... )
> 
> Let me start by saying that shooting a triggerless back tension release is something that will ultimately be done differently for many people. My method isn't one that will work for everyone, but anyone who's ever struggled to shoot a BT release would be doing themselves a favor just to keep an open mind and try it.
> 
> ...


Eric has been a top pro archer for many years and is a super individual. I've had the good fortune to meet him a couple of times.

Allen


----------



## volt0 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, we have a really intuitive group of commentators here. You've been able to see through my question, and provide pointers for some of the flaws in my form. I really didn't expect such awesome answers so quickly. Boatman71 - your comment got me thinking about about *when* to use certain muscle groups in my shoulders, and aread - your repost from Eric defined it really well; thank you for posting that.

I don't shoot with click, and do like to have some travel with the release, but find a lot of travel to be a bit annoying. If the travel is on the lighter side [ think Jesse Broadwater ], as Eric describes, I become a bit too tentative and feel myself almost ripping through the shot. If the travel is too long for me [ think Reo Wilde travel ] then I start having anxiety about whether or not the shot will ever go, and my pin float starts to slightly exaggerate. For me, I feel really comfortable with the shot going off about 2 to 4 seconds after locking up the shoulder blades ( for me, shoulder-lockup is a second or two after getting the pin on the target ). I'm currently working on trying to have Jesse's relaxed hand in combination with Reo's long, slow, steady travel.

Given all that, and I'm not a pro, my question was kind of guided to Reo Wilde's style of execution with his hand release. More specifically, I'm trying to understand why he uses a release that is micro-adjustable via a screw. I like my Scott Backspin, but if I want to adjust from one setting to another - it would think that it would be a little more challenging to put that half-moon back in the exact same spot. So, I'm questioning whether or not ( for example ), if someone like Reo Wilde [ with a T.R.U. Ball HT Release ] is using that release intentionally, so that he could give that sensitivity screw 1/2 turn colder for blind bail shooting, and then return the release by a 1/2 hotter for competition ( or maybe vice versa).


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

volt0,

I have been working with the back tension releases exclusively for a bit over a year, I am no expert by any means but have learned a ton in that amount of time.

One video that helped me probably the most is with the man John Dudley showing proper shot execution. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvKy1KTll5E&t=1495s

Very helpful on how to use the proper back muscles. He has several others, you may want to do a search and find them also.


----------

